# Can't download files to Nexus 7 -- looking for help!



## saybar (Jul 17, 2012)

Anybody having problems downloading files to the Nexus 7? If I try to download any type of file -- APK, zip, PDF are the types I've tried so far -- it won't let me. I get a "Download unsuccessful" notification. This happens downloading from email, web pages, dropbox. Only way I have managed to put anything on device is with ADB push.

Any suggestions?


----------

